# Maglite Mag-Tac - Not impressed...



## Brian900 (Dec 25, 2012)

Just got the Mag Tac today after much anticipation and am a little underwhelmed. For starters the lens is THIN plastic I could cracked with my pointer finger. Secondly the lower (not low enough) output setting requires three clicks within a one second timeframe to function - kind of a pain, especially since this is the most used setting in my case. 

I have more complaints but don't want to be too much of a grump on my first post. Was just expecting more from Maglite on this one.


----------



## shelm (Dec 26, 2012)

The branding looks good. Everyone knows Maglite as high quality original real brand name for flashlights. Ordinary people all over the world know the name 'Maglite' and none of them ever heard of 'Surefire' or 'Fenix'. This new product would look too tacticool for my mums .. but it says "tac" in the name so it's what you get.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Dec 26, 2012)

What's the clip made of? Does it feel like spring steel? If its spring steel it'd be a great flashlight for nonflashaholics. Something that is simple, sturdy and works.


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 26, 2012)

Its a mag light...a name with a nice history of reliability and poor performance.

Enjoy!


----------



## yellow (Dec 26, 2012)

Wondering Mag is doing a new model (which is good) but also
wondering whom they plan to be customers ... (2* CR123 is not typical Mag buyer battery setup)
:thinking:


----------



## CarpentryHero (Dec 26, 2012)

Military and police were there intended market with this one


----------



## Brian900 (Dec 26, 2012)

The clip is a hard polymer. Not bad. 

I would be surprised this light makes a decent military/law enforcement application considering the thin, plastic lens and having to fully click through the momentary option (two full clicks to turn light on).

Additionally, the threads feel really cheap compared to an entry level Surefire and I think the tail cap threads and inner portion of the body are plastic. Can't tell for sure though.

My last major complaint is the light does not flood well as all. As if intended for more long range use I assume. 

Unfortunately, it seems I'm going to have to look at Chinese manufactures to get the features I'm looking for. Bummer


----------



## Shooter21 (Dec 26, 2012)

That's just dumb, i don't know why they would use polymer for the clip.


----------



## silver_bacon (Dec 26, 2012)

Maglite seems unwilling to go away from the thin plastic lens for whatever reason. The MagTac, Pro, and XL series need something better. Especially the XL because they cannot be easily replaced and I assume the MagTac series is the same. The lens also scratch extremely easily. Although I have yet to see one of their newer ones break, but perhaps I am just lucky.


----------



## Norm (Dec 26, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> Its a mag light...a name with a nice history of reliability and poor performance.
> 
> Enjoy!


I can remember when Maglites were known for there great performance, Mag just haven't kept up with the rest of the herd.

Norm


----------



## dano (Dec 28, 2012)

Having thoroughly used one for the last month, in a law enforcement capacity, I can say that the Mag Tac has performed great. No problems with the lens, and the light is carried in my leg sap pocket (a small pocket located underneath the traditional pant rear pockets), so the clip is subjected to all sorts of contact/abrasions, and has survived without any significant damage.

Overall, I can highly recommend the light as a viable 2-cell (CR-123) light.

One trend I find fascinating is the trend of people trying to out design the designers.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Dec 28, 2012)

Shooter21 said:


> That's just dumb, i don't know why they would use polymer for the clip.



Because it's cheap and durable? Pelican, UKE, etc have plastic clips that hold up fine.


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Dec 28, 2012)

ABTOMAT said:


> Because it's cheap and durable? Pelican, UKE, etc have plastic clips that hold up fine.



The problem today, is that people hear plastic, and forget that there are some excellent polymers out there (if a firearm can be top quality and mode from it, certainly a flashlight can be). 

That said, for the clip, i would not want plastic, simply for the idea of: i get it caught on something, and it will snap rather than bend (and as long as the clip is removable, i can fix a bend). That said, it should still hold up well to abrasions..


----------



## alpg88 (Dec 28, 2012)

ABTOMAT said:


> Because it's cheap and durable? Pelican, UKE, etc have plastic clips that hold up fine.



2 pelicans i have are made of plastic, and have plastic clip, however, the clip has steel pin\ pivot, and steel spring.


----------



## Brian900 (Dec 28, 2012)

The clip is actually really nice. Probably my favorite feature of the light.


----------



## twl (Dec 28, 2012)

Momentary is a big priority on a tactical light, and it is important that it remains in momentary mode until you specifically take it out of momentary mode.
So, I can see the double click requirement to get out of momentary to be quite a reasonable thing, given the intent of the light.

The thin lens might have some reasoning about it. I doubt that they were concerned with any "millionth of a penny" cost difference in cheap plastic thicknesses.

I don't plan to buy one of these lights, but if it does the job for its intended market, then that's all it needs to do. Not all lights can be all things to all people.


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 28, 2012)

Norm said:


> I can remember when Maglites were known for there great performance, Mag just haven't kept up with the rest of the herd.
> 
> Norm



Like candles I suppose?



IF they had kept up, say within the past decade at least, sure...but its been decades since they could be considered as good performers....relative to what else was out there.

Hence the history of poor performance.

At least they are still somewhat sturdy.


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Dec 28, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> Like candles I suppose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As an outdoorsman, they are less sturdy to me. The plastic lens scratches too easily, and it (my mag led aa, not this one) is the only one that is not waterproof (i have dunk tested every one of my other lights). Not to mention, the focus ring just introduces another point of failure, one i really dont care for given the useless focus anyway (again, not this light believe). 

It is good seeing them catch up a bit, but still feels like too little too late


----------



## parnass (Dec 28, 2012)

dano said:


> Having thoroughly used one for the last month, in a law enforcement capacity, I can say that the Mag Tac has performed great. ...



It's good to read that the new Mag-Tac meets or exceeds expectations. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 28, 2012)

parnass said:


> It's good to read that the new Mag-Tac meets or exceeds expectations. Thanks for posting that.



LOL

See, if your expectations are low enough, you CAN be a market niche!


----------



## leon2245 (Dec 28, 2012)

dano said:


> Having thoroughly used one for the last month, in a law enforcement capacity, I can say that the Mag Tac has performed great. No problems with the lens, and the light is carried in my leg sap pocket (a small pocket located underneath the traditional pant rear pockets), so the clip is subjected to all sorts of contact/abrasions, and has survived without any significant damage.
> 
> Overall, I can highly recommend the light as a viable 2-cell (CR-123) light.
> 
> One trend I find fascinating is the trend of people trying to out design the designers.



Good to know, & thanks for providing some real world feedback on this one.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 28, 2012)

A good friend of mine from work picked up an XL50 ( if I remember the nomenclature properly) after Sandy came through here. He's been sporting a 2xAA led Maglite and an EO1 that I gave him a few years ago. LOVES the XL50... Arguably, he should have more expensive tastes as I have dangled more than a few high end lights in front of him.  It's bright, throws well so he can scan his whole yard before letting his dog out, runs on common cells, was inexpensive at a big box store where he could pick it up and try it, and has a great warranty. These were his reasons for liking and being happy with it, so I congratulated him on his purchase. If he's happy, I'm happy for him. May not ever be on my radar, but we can't all be flashaholics, lumens junkies, and tint snobs who dissect beam profiles. ( Guilty! ) I gave him the 6p/ P60 dropin speech before he bought and let him play with a few, but this works for him.


----------



## silver_bacon (Dec 28, 2012)

Maglites may not have the best performance, but they appeal to the general public and the specific groups Maglite targets, and that is exactly what they are supposed to do. Plastic doesn't always mean poor quality either. I don't have much experience with plastic clips on flashights, but the Nightstar has a plastic body and is extremely durable and I have heard the BrightStar Razor is as well. I have had more than my share of metal clips break and the MagTac clip is removable so it is presumably easily replaced.




scout24 said:


> A good friend of mine from work picked up an XL50 ( if I remember the nomenclature properly) after Sandy came through here. He's been sporting a 2xAA led Maglite and an EO1 that I gave him a few years ago. LOVES the XL50... Arguably, he should have more expensive tastes as I have dangled more than a few high end lights in front of him.  It's bright, throws well so he can scan his whole yard before letting his dog out, runs on common cells, was inexpensive at a big box store where he could pick it up and try it, and has a great warranty. These were his reasons for liking and being happy with it, so I congratulated him on his purchase. If he's happy, I'm happy for him. May not ever be on my radar, but we can't all be flashaholics, lumens junkies, and tint snobs who dissect beam profiles. ( Guilty! ) I gave him the 6p/ P60 dropin speech before he bought and let him play with a few, but this works for him.





The XL50 is a great light if you don't mind using 3 AAA. Many people have no problem using the 3 AAA 9 LED lights. So I have recommended it numerous times to people who want a good performing light with a decent price. Sort of like an upgrade to those 9 LED paper weights.


----------



## dano (Dec 28, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> LOL
> 
> See, if your expectations are low enough, you CAN be a market niche!



Are you going to continue to crap in this thread, or provide any worthwhile opinion other than the tired and old mag-bashing?

They're still doing something right, considering Mag is the best selling light worldwide, irregardless of the yuppity anti-Mag attitude that some people on CPF seem to harbor.


----------



## Big_Ed (Dec 28, 2012)

I have been very pleased with my Mag Tac. So have my coworkers. It has replaced my Surefire E2L as one of my work EDC lights. I think a plastic lens makes perfect sense. Sure, it will scratch, but will not fracture as easily as glass. And so far no problems with the plastic clip. And even if it were to break, it can easily be replaced. A home run in my book.


----------



## Retinator (Dec 28, 2012)

Scratches and nicks in the window have never made a difference to me. I prefer not to have them, but the beam quality in use doesn't really suffer much. I just had a cree'd Minimag Led, take one drop too many and died, was scratched to hell, but performed ok enough for me.


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 28, 2012)

dano said:


> Are you going to continue to crap in this thread, or provide any worthwhile opinion other than the tired and old mag-bashing?
> 
> They're still doing something right, considering Mag is the best selling light worldwide, irregardless of the yuppity anti-Mag attitude that some people on CPF seem to harbor.



Sorry.

I was mostly ad libbing.

Best selling doesn't = best performance...otherwise there would be a lot more Ferraris on the roads, etc. The TITLE of the thread WAS about NOT being impressed though, which at least IMPLIES a general feeling of disappointment with the light, and a tone for the projected replies. If the tone is now about defending the light, fine...its a free country, well, some states at least.

I will leave y'all to your mag-nificence now though, out of respect.


----------



## enomosiki (Dec 28, 2012)

Big_Ed said:


> I have been very pleased with my Mag Tac. So have my coworkers. It has replaced my Surefire E2L as one of my work EDC lights. I think a plastic lens makes perfect sense. Sure, it will scratch, but will not fracture as easily as glass. And so far no problems with the plastic clip. And even if it were to break, it can easily be replaced. A home run in my book.



Most of Surefire's TIR lights, E2L included, use 5mm Pyrex.

Unless you shoot the thing out of a cannon, I don't see a practical way of breaking it.


----------



## Brian900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Problem solved Hate I had to go to China to get the features I wanted. The mag tac will make a decent shotgun mount I guess.


----------



## AVService (Dec 29, 2012)

scout24 said:


> A good friend of mine from work picked up an XL50 ( if I remember the nomenclature properly) after Sandy came through here. He's been sporting a 2xAA led Maglite and an EO1 that I gave him a few years ago. LOVES the XL50... Arguably, he should have more expensive tastes as I have dangled more than a few high end lights in front of him.  It's bright, throws well so he can scan his whole yard before letting his dog out, runs on common cells, was inexpensive at a big box store where he could pick it up and try it, and has a great warranty. These were his reasons for liking and being happy with it, so I congratulated him on his purchase. If he's happy, I'm happy for him. May not ever be on my radar, but we can't all be flashaholics, lumens junkies, and tint snobs who dissect beam profiles. ( Guilty! ) I gave him the 6p/ P60 dropin speech before he bought and let him play with a few, but this works for him.



I have 2 XL50 and EDC them often at work.
I have 2 so I always have 1 working all the time and I have had probably 10 of then since I got my first one.

They are not a bad light to use but they eat batteries like crazy and the battery carrier is just bad and breaks by design I think.
Luckily the best Mag feature is avaialability and I can always go back to Home Depot and exchange them and I do often.

Otherwise I really do like them and I also use AA LED Mags all the time for the same reasons. They on the other hand rarely break and for the money I have not seen a better light I don't think when all is considered?

I recently bought 2-4/7 MA2 lights for the price of one.
I got them and have been comparing them to the Mag AA all week and I am pretty sure they will not last as the bodies are just so cheaply made and they just do not inspire confidence although I like the output well enough and the hidden extra modes.

I also bought several Mag AA 2-paks for the price of one which is 1/2 the price of the 4/7 deal I got.
The Mag are finished at a much higher level and they feel indestructible compared to the 4/7 to me.

Mag may not be the best but if its not broken why fix it?
It has worked for them for a long time.


----------



## silver_bacon (Dec 29, 2012)

AVService said:


> I have 2 XL50 and EDC them often at work.
> 
> They are not a bad light to use but they eat batteries like crazy and the battery carrier is just bad and breaks by design I think.



They really do devour batteries, but AAA batteries have very little capacity. I only use rechargeable batteries in them now.



Brian900 said:


> Problem solved Hate I had to go to China to get the features I wanted. The mag tac will make a decent shotgun mount I guess.



That's unfortunate. What features were you looking for?


----------



## Verndog (Dec 30, 2012)

wrong thread


----------



## Verej79TA (Dec 30, 2012)

I would have to disagree, i think the magtac has been maglites first real innovation in a while and a good one at that, i will probably be getting the black, crowned bezel


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 30, 2012)

Verej79TA said:


> I would have to disagree, i think the magtac has been maglites first real innovation in a while and a good one at that, i will probably be getting the black, crowned bezel



That's kind of the problem.
If this is their first real innovation in years, 
I think it is extremely underwhelming.
It is a mere 300 lumens and nearly 5.5" big.
It does not take 16340 or 18650. 
It has a plastic clip which will break.
Finally, a truly outrageous $100.


----------



## Brian900 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm going to go out on a limb as say there is nothing innovative with the mag tac. Mag has had years to benchmark this market (i.e. fenix/surefire) and produce a product that, in my opinion, could fit nicely between the quality and price point of these brands. 

If I headed this Mag tac R&D project for Mag I would have merely reverse engineered a Olight S20 as a USA built, slightly beefier version and price it at 25-30% more. Simple. 

It seems to me that Mag has attempted to enter this market without any benchmarking whatsoever and rely on their name to pull them through. Lazy?


----------



## CarpentryHero (Dec 30, 2012)

MagLite has never been the copycat type, they do enjoy filing lawsuits on those that copy their designs


----------



## silver_bacon (Dec 30, 2012)

Brian900 said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb as say there is nothing innovative with the mag tac. Mag has had years to benchmark this market (i.e. fenix/surefire) and produce a product that, in my opinion, could fit nicely between the quality and price point of these brands.
> 
> If I headed this Mag tac R&D project for Mag I would have merely reverse engineered a Olight S20 as a USA built, slightly beefier version and price it at 25-30% more. Simple.
> 
> It seems to me that Mag has attempted to enter this market without any benchmarking whatsoever and rely on their name to pull them through. Lazy?



There is nothing innovate about the vast majority of lights made in the last several years. But that doesn't make them bad.



GordoJones88 said:


> That's kind of the problem.
> If this is their first real innovation in years,
> I think it is extremely underwhelming.
> It is a mere 300 lumens and nearly 5.5" big.
> ...



Extremely underwhelming to you and many here. But the vast majority of people who will use this light have no idea what a 16340 or 18650 even is. It's cheaper than $100. I see them priced at $65.50 and $75.50 on a dealers website. To most people, an American made light putting out 310-320 lumens with a quality feel to it will been seen as a great deal. Especially if they are use to 2/3D Maglites.


----------



## yellow (Dec 30, 2012)

yup, but these are not used to feed their lights with expensive CR123 batts ...


unfortunately i m with the rest ...
* the Mag led came years too late,
* that light - planned for a special maket - does not offer what the possible customers "need"
both of their "latest" "innovations" did not put them ahead of the competition


----------



## twl (Dec 30, 2012)

It has some things in its favor, which some users might appreciate.


First, the prices seen with a quick Google search show $65.95 as typical.
It has 320 ANSI Lumens which is a perfectly acceptable output from an XPG, and doesn't need to "step down" because of poor thermal performance.
It has over 9000 candela from its XPG, which means it will throw better than most lights its size. And will throw better than many XML pocketlights.
It has momentary functions that actually work.
The head is only about an inch wide, so it's slimmer than many lights in its class.
And it's 5.275" length is very close to the SureFire G2x Tactical length, which is its direct competition. And it has a tail clickie in that overall length, because it is a tactical light.
It is designed as tactical, which means that it will be restricted to CR123 primary batteries because of reliability issues of protected li-ions with their PCB protection boards that could be damaged from impact/shock. SureFire and Elzetta also follow this pattern for tactical flashlights.

It has good tactical design, and it's right on the mark with the same street price of the SureFire G2X Tactical competition, so I suspect it will be getting a good look from many police departments.


----------



## silver_bacon (Dec 30, 2012)

> It has some things in its favor, which some users might appreciate.
> Where is Maglite's justification for the Mag-Tac price?
> 
> I mean c'mon, Fenix UE PD32 is $77 and the Magtac is 79?
> ...



You are forgetting a few things. Perhaps the most important being the warranty. Maglite has a lifetime warranty. Fenix has a messy warranty and their limited lifetime warranty isn't really a warranty at all if they charge you for parts. The Maglite warranty adds a lot of confidence to a purchaser. A close second being USA made. That is huge to a vast amount of buyers. People have proven they are willing to pay a premium for USA made products. And there is a cheaper edition, bringing the price range to $65-75. A tactical USA made flashlight with a lifetime warranty is a pretty good buy at $65.


----------



## twl (Dec 30, 2012)

Seems to me that everything I wrote already more than justified the price. 
And silver bacon added even more.

And here's another one for ya. 
The Mag-Tac out-throws the Fenix PD32UE by 3000 more lux. 
Need any more?

Okay, then here's another one.
On Police Department purchase order desks across the nation, there are going to be 2 names of lights that will be decided upon.
Those 2 names will be SureFire, and Maglite.
The name "Fenix" isn't going to be on the lists.


----------



## lightinsky (Dec 30, 2012)

You didn't mention Streamlight they are often looked at by public service departments too.




twl said:


> Seems to me that everything I wrote already more than justified the price.
> And silver bacon added even more.
> 
> And here's another one for ya.
> ...


----------



## twl (Dec 30, 2012)

lightinsky said:


> You didn't mention Streamlight they are often looked at by public service departments too.



Good point. 
Streamlight too.

I don't plan to buy this light myself, but it is targeted properly for the market they aimed it at.


----------



## Brian900 (Dec 30, 2012)

I think this light is something you've got to experience first hand to understand its "frustrational" shortcomings. I let my friend handle it who has some Olights and has handles surefire, fenix, etc and he became equally frustrated with the light as well.


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 30, 2012)

twl said:


> Good point.
> Streamlight too.
> 
> I don't plan to buy this light myself, but it is targeted properly for the market they aimed it at.





You better add ITP to that list as my ITP was bought from a cancelled US&A Government covert ops order in that the light I received was sterile with no logos,it was advertised as such and I knew what I was buying.


----------



## peterkin101 (Jan 20, 2013)

I've yet to check this out In all honesty I'm put off by the power source-CR123A's which are guaranteed to run out in the middle of nowhere. I'm disappointed Mag are still using scratch prone plastic instead of multi coated glass like Fenix do.

Teej-you serve no purpose at all by bashing Maglites! If you don't like them you don't buy them!


----------



## argleargle (Jan 20, 2013)

peterkin101 said:


> Teej-you serve no purpose at all by bashing Maglites! If you don't like them you don't buy them!



He's allowed to voice an opinion that stock Maglites have always needed modification to come up to our very high standards.



peterkin101 said:


> I've yet to check this out In all honesty I'm put off by the power source-CR123A's which are guaranteed to run out in the middle of nowhere. I'm disappointed Mag are still using scratch prone plastic instead of multi coated glass like Fenix do.



...then you bash CR123a which has excellent cold tolerance and shelf life compared to several battery chemistries, then bash Mag yourself?  

Let's get some love in this thread, okay guys? :grouphug:

You simply must admit that for all their shortcomings, that Mag makes excellent housings that people love to mod.


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 20, 2013)

peterkin101 said:


> I've yet to check this out In all honesty I'm put off by the power source-CR123A's which are guaranteed to run out in the middle of nowhere. I'm disappointed Mag are still using scratch prone plastic instead of multi coated glass like Fenix do.
> 
> Teej-you serve no purpose at all by bashing Maglites! If you don't like them you don't buy them!




Golly, I guess you should censure the OP that was stating disappointment with the light.

I mean, you are channeling Thumper (From Bambi...). If you don't have anything nice to say about a light, don't say nuttin at all.



All lights are perfect, and lets not say anything bad about one, because someone's feelings might be hurt (Because they liked a light, and want everyone else to like it too, and are hurt when they are in less than unanimous company?)

Is that the idea here?

Really?

The OP is saying the light was a let down, a lot agree that it is a let down.

If you sell them, and this hurts sales, sure, go tell your boss (Or your hurt feelings) that the light is going to be fine for those who don't know there are MUCH better choices, but that the more savvy shoppers will go elsewhere. That's the theme of this thread now.

If you want to believe that this underwhelming light is actually WONDERFUL and worth $100, or whatever...go for it...it's fine. I'm OK with people disagreeing with me. It doesn't actually hurt.





Its a FORUM - a place to DISCUSS a topic.


----------



## idleprocess (Jan 20, 2013)

Interesting that the pace of mag-lite's new product releases is picking up.

I gather that for most LEO's, mag is a generally solid _duty light_ that's useful for all the mundane stuff that an officer needs a flashlight for day in and day out. Small wonder that they're toeing into the *high-speed low-drag* tactical market since they're so ubiquitous in law enforcement.

While I suspect it won't be quite as mechanically robust as some of the competition and seems to suffer from the gadget-lover's idea of "tactical" (too many modes activated from the one switch), I think it will make some inroads. Surefire, Streamlight, et al will most likely continue to see the lion's share of the market, but mag-lite will likely get good reception from this product. Mag generally makes a good product and since they are known for such I imagine they have extended that tradition into this new offering.


----------



## Jash (Jan 20, 2013)

Norm said:


> I can remember when Maglites were known for there great performance, Mag just haven't kept up with the rest of the herd.
> 
> Norm



Bunnings are selling their (Maglites) XP-E endowed 3D Maglite for AU$37 (says 131 lumens). I picked one up out of curiosity and it's actually pretty decent for the money.

Yeah, yeah, it's got that needle thin beam which is really only good for spotting, but man that thing throws. Throws further than my Malkoff XP-G dropin, though the Malkoff has a much wider hotspot and brighter spill. Still, it's a good car/truck/boat/loaner light that you can toss around and not worry about it.


----------



## Forward_clicky (Jan 21, 2013)

I would like to see Maglite really become a lot more agressive and become much more of a leader in domestic flashlight technology.
Although they make good products, I think they could really give the majority of chinese made lights a run for their money.
For me Maglite continues to lag behind the rest.


----------



## dano (Jan 21, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> That's kind of the problem.
> If this is their first real innovation in years,
> I think it is extremely underwhelming.
> It is a mere 300 lumens and nearly 5.5" big.
> ...



CPF standards are the minority, and do not equate to industry standards.


----------



## argleargle (Jan 21, 2013)

dano said:


> *There's more to a light than its output.*



Indeed! A guy handed me a wickedly carefully tested and vetted led 5mmx4 aaax3 light once and I was just doubtful. The thing was beyond it's components... certainly. Some things are more than the sum of their parts. I should have kept the damn thing!


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 21, 2013)

dano said:


> CPF standards are the minority, and do not equate to industry standards.



That's true, the industry's standard light is a plastic light you have to bang on with your gun to get it to light again. 


To the great unwashed, a maglight or streamlight is a super duper flashlight, made of METAL! that you don't have to bang on with your gun to make it go on again. (And they DO throw like a mofo...just too teeny a spot of light)

I guess because we are in a forum that discusses flashlights in quite a bit of our conversations....we tend to know what's out there, and that that what underwhelms us, as we know what COULD BE, might THRILL someone ignorant of what's available.

As the OP is discussing the OP's disappointment with the maglight, and not really focusing on the fact that people who don't better might buy it anyway...a discussion about how many ignorant, (or at least with lower standards/expectations) people will keep the company afloat could be started. As its a an American company, and there are not many in this biz, I WANT them to succeed, and don't disagree that there are potentially enough suckers born in enough minutes to keep them going until they actually remember how to make something new, and hopefully state of the art THIS decade, instead of following, etc.

If they sell enough clones of last decade's light, maybe they'll try next decade later on, hopefully not TWO decades later, etc.


----------



## Shurefire (Apr 2, 2013)

I just wanted to add that my MagTac does indeed take 16340's. I have not done any extended runtimes with that setup, but my 2 AW16340's powered it up like nobodies business. Sadly the 17670 did not turn it on all, so it wouldn't really matter whether the light could be bored or not. If I do some more runtime testing with the 16340's I will repost.


----------



## Shurefire (Apr 2, 2013)

Shurefire;4175701Sadly the 17670 did not turn it on all said:


> Unless of course you wanted 18350's in it. :duh2:


----------



## CarpentryHero (Apr 2, 2013)

If I see it in a store for $70 or less I'd buy one as an impulse buy. I probably won't look for it online, as its very similar in size and performance to my eagletac p20c2


----------



## JCD (Apr 2, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> (And they DO throw like a mofo...just too teeny a spot of light)



You do understand that excellent throw and tiny spot go hand in hand, right?


----------



## JCD (Apr 2, 2013)

It seems like most of the _CPFers_ who actually have experience with this light are reasonably satisfied with it. Since CPFers tend to have higher standards for flashlights than the general public at large, it sounds like Mag did something right with the light.


----------



## idleprocess (Apr 2, 2013)

JCD said:


> You do understand that excellent throw and tiny spot go hand in hand, right?



Add "tactical light" to the list of advertised features and even more so.


----------



## LuxClark (Apr 3, 2013)

I’ve always had maglites and thought they were the better flashlights in my house. They are always reliable and give a decent amount of light for what I needed. And I think you get what you pay for and they are more expensive and better than lights you would pick up at any regular store. (Generally speaking). Even after I’ve recently found this forum and been looking into a flashlight that is considered ‘acceptable’ around here, I was considering the XL-50 for under $30. And it probably would have been fine. But I think I agree that, based on the stats for the light, it doesn’t hold up as well as a lot of lights here. It’s not worth the MSRP of over $100, but seeing on Amazon for $67 seems at least close to what you would get. But for me, spending that amount of money… I’d rather pay the extra bucks for something better. And you wouldn’t be going exponentially higher for something much better. (Klarus XT11? EaglTac T20C2-II? Etc?)

Some comments:
-2 Clicks for permanent on?? If I read the instructions right… that sounds like too much work for no reason.
-Plastic lens…
-Waterproof? I see IPX-8 like a rubber stamp everywhere but I didn’t find it with this light. So it shows that it’s water resistant but I’m not sure how much.
-Work with the US Military?? Really?? Are they considering this light for troops or did they just ask them what they want in a light?

I think Maglite is still working their normal buyers and still feeling out the higher end Tac light market.


----------



## surfingwta (Apr 3, 2013)

I love maglite but clearly they are outclassed on some product offerings.
I still swear by their D-cell lineup due to the great run time, quality construction, cheap price and USA made lights.
The XL lights had much to be desired but I bought many of them.
The no lanyard nor anti-roll measures where sure head scratchers.

I ordered one today and hope to have it soon as it will probably be my new shotgun light since I think the bezel is the same as the XL.


----------



## JCD (Apr 3, 2013)

LuxClark said:


> But I think I agree that, based on the stats for the light, it doesn’t hold up as well as a lot of lights here.



As a rule, take on-paper specs with a grain of salt. My highest quality and most useful lights look vastly inferior on paper to lights that, in real world use, leave MUCH to be desired.


----------



## Shurefire (Apr 3, 2013)

JCD said:


> You do understand that excellent throw and tiny spot go hand in hand, right?



:lolsign:


----------



## leon2245 (Apr 4, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> That's true, the industry's standard light is a plastic light you have to bang on with your gun to get it to light again.
> 
> 
> To the great unwashed, a maglight or streamlight is a super duper flashlight, made of METAL! that you don't have to bang on with your gun to make it go on again. (And they DO throw like a mofo...just too teeny a spot of light)
> ...






Well I wouldn't characterize their customers as ignorant or suckers (borders on baiting/trolling imo), but I too hope Maglite stays innovative enough to keep making flashlights for decades to come, for those who just buy/use flashlights and enthusiasts alike.

IDK why it seems like Maglites elicit more anger than any other brand, even SF. Maybe not completely a bad thing, but either way I do have to respect the passion behind it!


----------



## LuxClark (Apr 5, 2013)

JCD said:


> As a rule, take on-paper specs with a grain of salt. My highest quality and most useful lights look vastly inferior on paper to lights that, in real world use, leave MUCH to be desired.



LOL... agreed! Just wanted to be clear where my opinion was from. I really would be interested to see a side by side test just to know what it is like. 

But I would be really curious to know more about Maglite's comment about working with the Military. 

And I still like their products.


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 5, 2013)

I believe it was the Air Force that had purchased it, but I could be wrong.


----------



## RemcoM (Apr 6, 2013)

What a piece of crap that mag tag, must be!! My cheap bicyclelight has more light!


Common guys!, buy a real flashlight, like a Fenix TK75, or an olight X6 Marauder.


----------



## Big_Ed (Apr 11, 2013)

I've been using the Mag Tac for a while now. As a light, I'm pretty impressed with it. But just as I feared, the clip broke right at the bend near the tip. I've been keeping it in a Maxpedition holster on my belt. The clip wasn't even exposed. I imagine it broke when I bumped into something, but I'm unsure. It definitely wasn't abused. Why did they skimp on the clip? I guess I'll have to see if Mag will replace the clip under warranty. Unless they replace it with one made of metal, I don't think I'll be able to trust that it won't break again.


----------



## scsmith (Apr 11, 2013)

> What a piece of crap that mag tag, must be!! My cheap bicyclelight has more light!
> 
> 
> Common guys!, buy a real flashlight, like a Fenix TK75, or an olight X6 Marauder.


I hope you're being sarcastic. 



> Why did they skimp on the clip? I guess I'll have to see if Mag will replace the clip under warranty. Unless they replace it with one made of metal, I don't think I'll be able to trust that it won't break again.


The metal clip on the Surefire LX2 breaks very easily too. It's not the material, it's the design and the execution thereof.


----------



## Phry (Apr 12, 2013)

Too big
Too little power
Too ugly
Too flimsy
Too expensive


----------



## Shurefire (Apr 16, 2013)

Big_Ed said:


> I've been using the Mag Tac for a while now. As a light, I'm pretty impressed with it. But just as I feared, the clip broke right at the bend near the tip. I've been keeping it in a Maxpedition holster on my belt. The clip wasn't even exposed. I imagine it broke when I bumped into something, but I'm unsure. It definitely wasn't abused. Why did they skimp on the clip? I guess I'll have to see if Mag will replace the clip under warranty. Unless they replace it with one made of metal, I don't think I'll be able to trust that it won't break again.



My guess as to why they skimped on the clip was that it simply is not a Maglite specialty. Off the top of my head, I can't think of any other clips that they make? I don't like having clips on most of my lights anyways, so it's not a huge loss for me.


----------



## Phry (Apr 17, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> I believe it was the Air Force that had purchased it, but I could be wrong.



I hope that is not true.


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 17, 2013)

Well if the Air Force had purchased it, it wouldn't that bad I guess: for a standard government issue piece of gear it's not going to be the worst flashlight out there.
Could be wrong but I don't see PJs and CCTs using the Magtac though but those units have a whole different budget!


----------



## scsmith (Apr 17, 2013)

> Too big
> Too little power
> Too expensive


It's a made in USA aluminum body light that's in the same size, price, and output range as the polymer body Surefire G2X. It also has pretty good run time for a 2xCR123 light, and long throw with a tight hot spot. Run time and throw are far more important than overall output for the Mag Tac's intended market. It also has a better UI for a two mode tactical light than the dual ouput SF X series lights have. Yet, I don't see people hating on the entry level SF lights.



> Too flimsy


The clip is the only thing that's flimsy on it. Its direct competition from SF doesn't even come with a clip though. The SF LX2 sells for 3.5 times the price of the Mag Tac, has lower output, and an equally flimsy clip. There are at least two posts in this thread from LEO's that have been carrying a Mag Tac on duty, and their reports contradict your assertion that it's a flimsy light. 



> Too ugly


I'll give you that one. I think it looks fine, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Phry (Apr 17, 2013)

scsmith said:


> It's a made in USA aluminum body light that's in the same size, price, and output range as the polymer body Surefire G2X. It also has pretty good run time for a 2xCR123 light, and long throw with a tight hot spot. Run time and throw are far more important than overall output for the Mag Tac's intended market. It also has a better UI for a two mode tactical light than the dual ouput SF X series lights have. Yet, I don't see people hating on the entry level SF lights.
> 
> 
> The clip is the only thing that's flimsy on it. Its direct competition from SF doesn't even come with a clip though. The SF LX2 sells for 3.5 times the price of the Mag Tac, has lower output, and an equally flimsy clip. There are at least two posts in this thread from LEO's that have been carrying a Mag Tac on duty, and their reports contradict your assertion that it's a flimsy light.
> ...



I totally agree with you. 

If you compare it to Surefire it doesn't look all bad. 

Try comparing it to all the others though... It looks pretty poor. 

This being Maglites first attempt at something really new in some decades! 

Dear oh dear.

You also forgot to mention that for a 2 x cr123 light it is huge! 

It has a cheap, thin, plastic lens! 

It does not support 18650. 

There are a list of manufacturers who don't make ANYTHING this poor in their entire lineup. This is the flagship model for Maglite!


----------



## JCD (Apr 17, 2013)

Phry said:


> There are a list of manufacturers who don't make ANYTHING this poor in their entire lineup. This is the flagship model for Maglite!



Malkoff, Surefire, McGizmo, Cool Fall, Macs Customs, Photon Phonatic … who else?


----------



## scsmith (Apr 17, 2013)

> If you compare it to Surefire it doesn't look all bad.
> 
> Try comparing it to all the others though... It looks pretty poor.
> 
> This being Maglites first attempt at something really new in some decades!


Comparing it to other flashlights in its price range it looks pretty good. That it compares so well to Surefire says quite a bit. I think Mag actually did pretty well with this being their first truly new light in quite a while. They did quite a bit right. 



> You also forgot to mention that for a 2 x cr123 light it is huge!
> 
> It has a cheap, thin, plastic lens!
> 
> ...


It's smaller than the SF C/P/Z series, smaller than the ElZetta ZFL series, and smaller than a Malkoff MD2. The cheap, thin, plastic lens has yet to be a problem in actual use. If it becomes a problem it will be easy enough to make a substitution. Surefire and ElZetta don't support 18650 either. If the target market starts demanding 18650 support I'm sure they'll be happy to oblige. Those other makers base model lights also start at twice the price, so they better be nicer. If Mag can make a sub $60 street price light this good, then imagine what they could do if they chose to go higher end.


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 17, 2013)

scsmith said:


> That it compares so well to Surefire says quite a bit. I think Mag actually did pretty well with this being their first truly new light in quite a while.


Plus, the fact that SureFire quickly updated the 6PX/G2X to precisely 320 lumens says a lot...


----------



## scsmith (Apr 17, 2013)

> Plus, the fact that SureFire quickly updated the 6PX/G2X to precisely 320 lumens says a lot...


You wouldn't be implying anything would you?


----------



## parnass (Apr 17, 2013)

Would an aftermarket pocket clip designed for another light, e.g., HDS, fit the Mag Tac?


----------



## Phry (Apr 18, 2013)

JCD said:


> Malkoff, Surefire, McGizmo, Cool Fall, Macs Customs, Photon Phonatic … who else?



Lol, most of those barely qualify as manufacturers given how few lights they are capable of producing. 

Who else? Armytek, Jetbeam, Klarus, Nitecore, Zebralight, Lupine, and a lot more. 

None of them turn out this kind of budget junk light. This is the type of light that only sells in supermarkets in a budget oriented country where cheap is desirable.


----------



## scsmith (Apr 18, 2013)

> Who else? Armytek, Jetbeam, Klarus, Nitecore, Zebralight, Lupine, and a lot more.
> 
> None of them turn out this kind of budget junk light. This is the type of light that only sells in supermarkets in a budget oriented country where cheap is desirable.


So the Mag Tac is a "junk" light now? If that's true then the SF G2X and 6PX are junk. I'll take it further: If the Mag Tac is junk then the SF LX2 with its 200 lumen output and breakage prone METAL clip is junk that cost 3.5 times what the Mag Tac cost. At least two LEOs in this thread have reported that the Mag Tac works quite well in the real world. 

Armytek is the only company you've listed that even approaches SF quality. They're also the only company you've listed that even assembles their lights in North America. The head rotation to select between two programmed outputs is better than cycling through modes, but it moves the user's hand away from the switch - that's not tactical. The ElZetta high/low tailcap is tactically correct since it allows for truly one handed operation. 

Nitecore wouldn't know what a tactical UI was if it hit them in the face. Nitecore lights are nice, but they aren't built to the same standard as Surefire. Ironically, JetBeam's B series and Klarus' P series entry level lights have their simplest interfaces, but just like the Armytek UI it's not a true tactical UI. They're well built lights, but they aren't built as well as Surefire lights either. 

Zebralight makes nice headlamps from everything I've read on here. However, they don't offer a single tailcap switched flashlight, nor anything close to a tactical UI. I'll probably end up with a Zebralight whenever I decide to buy a headlamp, and that will be in the near future. Last, Lupine makes bike lights and head lamps that use proprietary battery packs. Sure, you can put a flashlight style body / battery pack unit on their light heads, but you're still stuck with a side switch and a poor UI for tactical use. Sticking those two brands into a Tac light discussion is like sticking pastries into a meat eaters discussion.


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 18, 2013)

Not to mention that JetBeam, Klarus and Nitecore clips are substandard at best and that if you have problem with any light from these brands, you'd better be a very patient individual!


----------



## Phry (Apr 18, 2013)

I never said any of those were "tactical" lights. Yet another army type reference you guys are obsessed with. 

Point is objective analysis of these lights is not being done because people are "patriotic" and favour USA lights, even when they are trash budget things like Maglites.


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 18, 2013)

Phry said:


> even when they are trash budget things like Maglites.


If the MAG-TAC is "trash budget," I wonder what imported lights with meaningless warranties, unreliable build quality, and unsubstantiated performance claims are...


----------



## Phry (Apr 18, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> If the MAG-TAC is "trash budget," I wonder what imported lights with meaningless warranties, unreliable build quality, and unsubstantiated performance claims are...




"Imported lights"? This is the kind of American closed-mindedness am talking about! Surefire are "imported lights" to MOST OF THE WORLD!

So if Mag Tac are trash then what are the even worse lights? Even worse, and there are plenty of those. Budget no-name five euro lights that are not worth a thought.

Your point is?

Have you ever said anything bad about Maglite, ever? Your reviews on them are laughable in terms of neutrality.

One would be forgiven for thinking Mag pay you or you own shares.


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't have the slightest clue about global economics, so I consider the perspective of buyers from the country with the world's largest national economy. For those outside of the United States, there is no advantage of domestic support, but there is still a difference because American companies generally back their products better than Chinese companies.

You can't judge a $20 light by the same standard for $200 lights, so if you consider the cost of most Maglite products, they aren't bad for the price. The MAG-TAC may be an exception with its higher price, but it's still not terrible value.


----------



## JCD (Apr 18, 2013)

Phry said:


> Point is objective analysis of these lights is not being done because people are "patriotic" and favour USA lights, even when they are trash budget things like Maglites.



Recognizing exceptional quality has nothing to do with being patriotic.

On the other hand, your posts suggest that you rejected the possibility of any American made flashlight being well made _because_ they are American made. It's not everyone else who lacks the ability to do objective analysis.

Like those from any other country, US manufacturers produce goods along the entire spectrum of quality, from exceptionally high quality to overpriced junk. The collective experience of many, many thousands of Surefire users suggest Surefire lie much closer to the former end of that spectrum than the latter.


----------



## Phry (Apr 18, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> American companies generally back their products better than Chinese companies.



Really?

What makes you think that?


----------



## Phry (Apr 18, 2013)

JCD said:


> On the other hand, your posts suggest that you rejected the possibility of any American made flashlight being well made _because_ they are American made. It's not everyone else who lacks the ability to do objective analysis.



Not true. I currently own several Lenslight, Peak and Elektrolumens lights. All american and all good quality and value for money.

I do NOT buy them because they are "American" If they were made in China I would like them just the same.


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 18, 2013)

Phry said:


> What makes you think that?


Better customer service and longer warranties, which is a very good indication of how the company views its products. For example, when BMW quotes me $5,100 for a two-year extended warranty and refuses to provide more than six years of coverage regardless of price, you know their cars are unreliable and they know it.

Going back to flashlights, Maglite, Pelican, Streamlight, and SureFire all offer lifetime warranties. You can say I'm biased towards lifetime warranties, but the fact that they company is willing to guarantee their products for a long time shows confidence (whether it's actual reliability, or statistical analysis). When I see things like "15 days free replacement, 2 years free repair, and lifetime free repairs for cost of parts," it shows know that the company isn't focused on the performance of their products for their customers.


----------



## JCD (Apr 18, 2013)

Phry said:


> Have you ever said anything bad about Maglite, ever? Your reviews on them are laughable in terms of neutrality.



It's laughable that anyone believes that Mag Industries doesn't receive significant criticism on CPF. You _must_ be new! That said, there's an excellent reason manufacturing quality and customer support are not typically among the things MI is criticized for. People experienced with flashlights are willing to give the Mag-Tac a chance precisely because they know that MI builds a quality light and has great customer service, even if they did overlook R&D for a few too many years. The Mag-Tac appears to be a reasonable attempt at remedying that oversight. No doubt the model will evolve and improve as MI receives feedback from users.

I've used Mags extensively in an environment so extreme that most lights you consider great wouldn't survive a week, getting frequently dropped and (accidentally) run over by heavy equipment somewhat regularly. (When a one minute delay in finishing the job costs tens of thousands of dollars, flashlight care ends up WAY down the list of priorities.) Maglites typically lasted about 3 months, sometimes longer, before needing replaced. It was just a matter of driving five minutes to the dealer to get them replaced, no questions, no hassle, no waiting (except waiting for people ahead of us in the check-out line).


----------



## leon2245 (Apr 18, 2013)

Calm down everyone...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/search.php?searchid=1213393

Welcome back (again)!


----------



## JCD (Apr 18, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> Calm down everyone...
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/search.php?searchid=1213393
> 
> Welcome back (again)!



_"Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."_


----------



## leon2245 (Apr 18, 2013)

JCD said:


> _"Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."_



oops, guess our own search links only work for us (pm sent)!


----------



## Phry (Apr 18, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> When I see things like "15 days free replacement, 2 years free repair, and lifetime free repairs for cost of parts," it shows know that the company isn't focused on the performance of their products for their customers.



Or that they have charged a reasonable price to begin with and offering a lifetime of parts therefore has not been subsidized by the customer up front?

I have *not *said that Mag do not get criticized on CPF, I said that Robin24k in his reviews is _*very *_biased in their favor.

I have also *not *said that Surefire does not generally make good quality lights, I think they do. They just charge a silly amount for them.

The whole point of this thread was a guy saying he bought a Mag-Tac light and does not think it is very good. I can see why he would say that. Difference is that all Americans seem to jump to the defense of Maglite _because _they are an American company.


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 18, 2013)

Phry said:


> Or that they have charged a reasonable price to begin with and offering a lifetime of parts therefore has not been subsidized by the customer up front?


If that's the way you want to look at it, but I see it as discouraging customers from getting warranty support. Not to mention, the prices aren't as low as you imply.


----------



## JCD (Apr 18, 2013)

Phry said:


> The whole point of this thread was a guy saying he bought a Mag-Tac light and does not think it is very good. I can see why he would say that. Difference is that all Americans seem to jump to the defense of Maglite _because _they are an American company.



You ignore the posters who have used the Mag-Tac extensively and like it. The first hand feedback on the light is generally pretty favorable. People don't "jump to the defense of Maglite because they are an American company." They know from experience that Mag Industries builds and stands firmly behind a high quality product, despite not providing lights near the cutting edge of technology for quite some time.


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 18, 2013)

Because US manufacturers have to deal with higher customer expectations in a country that has had a consumer economy and somewhat free competition for a long time!
It's still a generalization though and there are plenty of exceptions.


----------



## scsmith (Apr 18, 2013)

> I never said any of those were "tactical" lights. Yet another army type reference you guys are obsessed with.
> 
> Point is objective analysis of these lights is not being done because people are "patriotic" and favour USA lights, even when they are trash budget things like Maglites.


The reason I bring up tactical lights is for frame of reference. Objective analysis requires understanding the product's intended use, and evaluating it within that context. The context or frame of reference cuts both ways. The Mag Tac would be a poor choice for a bike light or a head lamp, just the Lupine and Zebralight haed lamps are poor choices for tactical lights. It's like complaining about a Nissan GT-R having a very low trailer towing capacity or being a poor off-road vehicle. One could equally complain that a Chevy Silverado has poor handling at high speed, and slow acceleration. A Nissan Titan is a better comparison to the Chevy Silverado, and they're priced similarly. On the other side of that coin a Chevy Corvette Z06 or ZR1 is priced similarly to the Nissan GT-R, and those two vehicles also compare much more favorably. 

The Mag Tac may not have the best on paper performance, but all reports (minus the clip) indicate that it's performing very well in actual use in its role. Where Mag excels is in using a high grade aluminum alloy, and then doing impeccable machining and anodizing to make parts from that alloy. Surefire also follows this model. This is why we see such a huge market for modified classic Surefire and Mag lights: They provide a very rugged and reliable base light out of the box that's easy to upgrade as needed / wanted to keep up with current electronics technology, and the host is so durable that the money spent on upgrades is worth while. I have a hard time calling anything so well made trash. Mag may have saved a little money on the clip and lens, but the heart of the light is still very well made. 

You might also think that Surefire charges a silly price for their lights, but my experience contradicts that. My E1e that was converted to an E1l was carried in my pocket everyday for nearly seven years. It banged against my keys and kept on going. It was dropped multiple times, and it didn't care. It was used on a military deployment to Iraq, every night, for several months. My just had a thread on here where a UK aviation LEO saved a SF G3L from the trash after another officer dropped it onto concrete while doing rotor inspection on their Helo. We suggested he contact SF, tell them what happened, and see what they would do. Despite the officers accidentally causing the damage SF quickly sent all replacement parts at no charge. I got turned onto Mag for similar reasons. I have a friend whose family is in industrial construction. They used Mags for their extreme durability. They freely admitted that Mags weren't the brightest things out there, but they held up on industrial job sites, and as long as they had good batteries they worked. In their view, (which I agree with) the brightest light out there was useless if it didn't work when they needed it to. They also liked that when (not if) a Mag finally died from working on the job site they could send it back under warranty, and keep going by getting a replacement for $20-$30 almost anywhere they were in the US. They now use a mix of Mags and Surefires. Now with the Mag Tac the consumer can spend less than $60 to get a Mag light that's as bright as a Surefire at any home improvement, hardware, or contractor supply store.


----------



## lumen aeternum (Apr 19, 2013)

The single-power model is excellent for its intended purpose. I can clip it under the collar of my winter jacket and access it quickly.


----------



## raptechnician (May 7, 2013)

Maglight is done in my opinion. I EDC'd a mini mag aa (I think that was it, the 2 x aa model) from 1997 to around 2000 when it stopped working. It was pretty awesome back then. Nowadays even my quark 1 x aa would kill even any D cell incan mag.:shakehead


----------



## dano (May 8, 2013)

raptechnician said:


> Maglight is done in my opinion. I EDC'd a mini mag aa (I think that was it, the 2 x aa model) from 1997 to around 2000 when it stopped working. It was pretty awesome back then. Nowadays even my quark 1 x aa would kill even any D cell incan mag.:shakehead



Even with all the higher output, cheaper options, Mag is still the number 1 selling light, worldwide. I hardly think they'll ever be "Done."


----------



## parnass (May 8, 2013)

Wonder if Maglite will followup the Mag-Tac with at "Mag-Tac Backup" version powered by a single CR123A.


----------



## scsmith (May 8, 2013)

> Maglight is done in my opinion. I EDC'd a mini mag aa (I think that was it, the 2 x aa model) from 1997 to around 2000 when it stopped working. It was pretty awesome back then. Nowadays even my quark 1 x aa would kill even any D cell incan mag.


Well, we aren't talking about incan mags, or even D cell mags are we? We're talking about a 2xCR123 LED Mag that has 50% higher output than a 2xCR123 Quark XP-G, and only 10% less output than a 2xCR123 Quark XM-L but with better throw than the XM-L Quark. We're talking about a 2xCR123 LED Mag than made Surefire increase the output of their G2X and 6PX lights by 50% with no price increase to stay competitive with this light from their neighbor in California. We're talking about Mag that has a superior UI for tactical use when compared to any dual output Surefire, expect for the EB1T, Lumamax line (which is on life support and soon to get the plug pulled as it's absorbed into the E series line), and Aviator line. We're talking about a Mag that would eat your 1xAA Quark for breakfast. Mag was laying dormant for a long time, but the giant seems to be very much awake now.


----------



## Phry (May 8, 2013)

scsmith said:


> ... the giant seems to be very much awake now.



That's a joke. Their entire lineup is laughable.


----------



## idleprocess (May 8, 2013)

Phry said:


> That's a joke. Their entire lineup is laughable.



They still have a retail presence like no other manufacturer and they still sell, so the market clearly disagrees. Vote with your wallet by all means, but I also suggest acknowledging reality for the rest of the market.


----------



## Mike 208 (May 10, 2013)

I just bought the "Urban Gray" Mag-Tac (flat bezel) last Tuesday. I'm a little concerned about how well the clip will hold out, but the light itself seems very good. I've been off work for the last two weeks, but when I go back this coming Sunday I'll be taking this light. First impressions are that this light will be a winner. Since I live about 45 minutes from Mag Industries, if the clip doesn't hold up I can very easily get it replaced.


----------



## parnass (May 10, 2013)

Mike 208 said:


> I just bought the "Urban Gray" Mag-Tac (flat bezel) last Tuesday. .... when I go back this coming Sunday I'll be taking this light. First impressions are that this light will be a winner.....



Please let us know how well the Mag-Tac works out for you, Mike.


----------



## scsmith (May 10, 2013)

> That's a joke. Their entire lineup is laughable.


I don't think Surefire was laughing when one of their two primary competitors in the LE market (the other being Streamlight) put an anodized aluminum body light that undercut the price of their plastic body G2X line, and did so with a better dual level tactical interface and 50% higher output than the G2X and 6PX, forcing them to match the Mag's light output and keep the prices steady on said lights. 

On the other side of Mag's lineup there's the 2D LED standard model. Yes, it only has a 134 lumen output. However, it turn those 134 lumens into 37567cd with 388m distance rating and 8 hours run time by ANSI FL1 standards. Switch to the 2D cell Mag Pro, and you get 274 lumens, a little less throw with 33560cd at 366m, and a run time increase to almost 13 hours. This is all in a brand of lights that are made in the USA, have a high grade aluminum body with very good machining and anodizing, and a lifetime warranty. You can also buy them for about $30 at almost any Lowes or Home Depot in North America. You could even buy the 2D LED standard model for $22, no tax, from Amazon (and get free 2 day shipping if you have a Prime account). 

Maybe big 2D lights aren't your thing, but some folks still like them. I like my pocketable Surefires, but there's something to be said for having a hefty solid aluminum tube of a flashlight when size and weight are less of a concern. In fact, I was having a similar discussion with one of the guys who works at the local gun range while I was there today. He's a reservist now, but graduated both Ranger and Pathfinder schools, and saw combat in Iraq and Afghanistan while he was on active duty in the US Army. I just got shot at a bunch from mortars and rockets while I worked on air control equipment in Iraq as an Airman. We both use SF hand helds and weapon lights, but both think those big Mags with the upgraded LEDs still have plenty of utility. I would have gladly dealt with the weight of a 2D Mag Pro LED to get that kind of run time and output with Mag durability when I spent six months on night shift in Iraq not too many years ago. The best thing is, I could have easily afforded to buy one even on my E4 pay back then. I'm not laughing at the Mag-Tac, nor their current D Cell LED offerings. YMMV.


----------



## StudFreeman (May 22, 2013)

parnass said:


> Wonder if Maglite will followup the Mag-Tac with at "Mag-Tac Backup" version powered by a single CR123A.


Ooh...yum; I'd like to see that.


----------



## Shurefire (May 30, 2013)

parnass said:


> Wonder if Maglite will followup the Mag-Tac with at "Mag-Tac Backup" version powered by a single CR123A.



I would also love this. With over 30 flashlights at my disposal, I have been impressed enough by this light that I would get a "backup version" without reservation.


----------



## Showmethelight (May 30, 2013)

Can anyone who owns this light speak to how easy it may or may not be to upgrade this light in the future in the same way that malkoff devices supports mag and surefire models with drop ins? Despite personally trying to get away from cr123 lights a bit, I've got to say I find this light attractive, this and the new maglite pro+ AA light.


----------



## Shurefire (May 30, 2013)

This is not a drop in capable light. I'm sure the emitter could be modded, but it is fixed to the body of the light. The bezel and reflector come out, but that's it.


----------



## patpacman1214 (Jun 27, 2013)

I just got my matte black flat bezel mag-tac from amazon last week. I got the flat bezel because I wanted the low power mode and I knew I wouldnt use the strobe on the crown bezel model. So far I like it more than my PD32, if only for the longer run time on high and the further throw. Never had much of a problem with the plastic lense with my other mags, although I do wish they were glass or pyrex. I know if I put the clip on it I will break it quickly, so I just left it off. As for mods, I could see boring it out a little to fit an 18650 since there is a lot of extra material around the batteries, but I'm not sure if the lower voltage would work since its not designed for it. Not the greatest light in the world, it could use some more thought behind it, but its a good start for mag. I'm glad they finally stepped out of their safe zone to try and compete with the big names of higher performance lights.


----------



## Mike 208 (Jun 29, 2013)

I've been using the Mag-Tac for over a month now, and I really like this light. I'm currently carrying this light in a "Rip-Offs" pouch (until I can find a better holder), so I haven't had any trouble with the clip. I feel this light is well worth considering. It is not the brightest light on the market (but "brighter" does not always mean "better"), but has plenty of light output (310 lm) for its intended purpose. The light feels good in the hand, will hold up to abuse in the field and is competitively priced. To me, this light is a winner.


----------



## Phry (Jun 30, 2013)

Mike 208 said:


> I've been using the Mag-Tac for over a month now, and I really like this light. I'm currently carrying this light in a "Rip-Offs" pouch (until I can find a better holder), so I haven't had any trouble with the clip. I feel this light is well worth considering. It is not the brightest light on the market (but "brighter" does not always mean "better"), but has plenty of light output (310 lm) for its intended purpose. The light feels good in the hand, will hold up to abuse in the field and is competitively priced. To me, this light is a winner.



300 lumens is often more than one enough I agree. 

You also have to consider the size of the light producing it though, and other things like for how long and how well!


----------



## Mike 208 (Aug 23, 2013)

I've been using this light since May, and I really do like this light. However, I did start using the clip (experimenting with different carry options) and the clip came loose twice. The clip was so loose, that the light would fall out of it. Due to its construction, I don't think the retaining screw could be "cranked down" without breaking or stripping. I went back to the Rip-Offs holster, and will continue to use it until a solution/updated replacement is found. Even with the clip problem, I still highly recommend this light.


----------



## Mike 208 (Aug 31, 2013)

Update: Yesterday on a whim, I decided to e-mail Maglite about the problem I'm having with the clip. I received a response from Esther Soto (Warranty Supervisor), who said that she "had never heard of this problem" and wants me to send the light in to be replaced. She added that my light will be sent to their lab to attempt to figure out why the clip keeps coming loose. I will probably drive to Maglite to turn in the light, instead of mailing it in. Hopefully, I will get my replacement on the spot. I think I just need a new clip and not a whole new light. I'll see what happens next week.


----------



## ghodan (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Does the Mag-Tac work on CRC123A battery's?


----------



## WriteAway (Sep 5, 2013)

Apologies if this has been answered previously - Does the MagTac suffer from the parasitic battery drain like the other XL-series lights do? 

If yes, draining a pair of CR123s is potentially a lot more expensive than even the Energizer lithium AAA cells I use in my XL50. That may deter me from getting a MagTac anytime soon.


----------



## TheVat26 (Sep 6, 2013)

A coworker of mine got one awhile ago and I used it a bit. Like others have said, great beam profile. It looks cool and feels well handed. The switch seems a little weird as its not a traditional clicky. I'm assuming its an electronic switch with a little artificial clickiness to it. First press is for momentary use and constant on requires two clicks. At first I thought this was a stupid setup until I realized that this is truly a tactical light.

For tactical use, you (At least me) use momentary function to illuminate, then turn off the light to move so your location can't be followed by tracking a constant on beam. For police officers, when we are walking up on some dark house, you only briefly want to illuminate if the cars in the driveway are occupied, someone is hiding behind a bush to ambush, or just a quick scan of the front before you approach to be concealed by the dark. 

For this, I have to give maglite some credit in the thought of the design. Its not my personal preference but I appreciate that the engineers must have put a lot of thought and possibly sought the input from consultants. I'd assume it would take the lithium phosphate rechargables like the surefire lights at the expense of runtime. Only time will tell attesting the longevity of the rear switch. If it had a glass lens I'd get one. A lot of officers carry their tac lights in the sap pocket and after awhile, the lens gets scratched to hell. Our issued pelican 7060's plastic lenses show scratch marks very quickly carried this way.


----------



## Dvin211 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for all the information in this thread. I google Mag-Tac reviews and found this thread.
I have Maglite Xl50 that I bought for work. Works good but I wanted something a little brighter. I found a Mag-Tac on ebay for $35 so I figured I would give it a try.


----------



## groutboy_1 (Mar 26, 2014)

I own a Maglite Magtac 320lm version...I like the light, and use it on occasion> (when my other lights are not jealous!) < The I can't say that I noticed a parasitic drain at all...Unlike my xL 50, leave fresh batteries in the light for about 2 weeks, and their nearly drained...XL 50 kills them fast even when not in use!!! The only thing I don't like about the Magtac is its short to medium range beam...It's to broad, and is useless at longer-term ranges...I would have liked the tight beam path of the xl 50 on the Magtac! With the brighter side spill of course!


----------



## groutboy_1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Note: Update=Mag Tac rear switch Failure. 320Lm" crenelated" model. Rear switch had prematurely worn out in less than a year...Not activating the light reliably, or not at all...
Emailed Maglite, awaiting a response...Just an FYI....


----------



## Mike 208 (Jul 13, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the switch on your light. Mine's still going strong. Hope your switch is just a fluke, which happens with any mass produced item. Maglite should take care of you (they've done well with me over the years).


----------



## groutboy_1 (Jul 14, 2014)

Update: I heard back from Maglite...The warranty rep. told me to send in the whole light, or if I strongly believe it to be just the tail cap....To send that part in....I'll just send in the whole light for a once over....Maglite said they'll take care of it...So, +1 to Maglite customer services...I'll be sending it out on Friday....I believe it's just the switch though...The electronic switch appears to have weakened around the button...you can see that the button presses have become spongee...Like the rubber over lay has worn on the contact point....


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 14, 2014)

yikes edit


----------



## Dillo0 (Jul 16, 2014)

GordoJones88 said:


> That's kind of the problem.
> If this is their first real innovation in years,
> I think it is extremely underwhelming.
> It is a mere 300 lumens and nearly 5.5" big.
> ...



Neither the 16340 or 18650 are "standard" battery sizes. Many of us use protected cells, and those come in all sorts of lengths, and some of our flashlights will work with one sort of 18650 while another 18650 won't fit. The CR123A is quite a standard cell that's easily available. When have you seen a 16340 or 18650 at your local grocer's?

Mag tries to build lights for a specific market, and they want utmost reliability which is often at the expense of performance. The problem I have with Mag is that they tend to be costly and don't put out very much light. I also hate the plastic lenses, reflectors, and thin type I anodisation. The problem I have with Chinese torches on the other hand is that they can be flaky if you want to talk about reliability. You can get extremely bright light on a Chinese torches, get type II anodisation, get the flexibility to use the rechargeable Li-ion cells, the glass lenses, aluminium reflectors, current-controlled brightness (no pwm), and even a battery gauge and integrated charger on some models. I generally carry a Nitecore Tiny Monster, and I lost count how many times I needed to send it in for part failures such as one emitter losing connection, the torch not starting, problems in cold weather, problems with one of the emitters only running in moonlight mode, the torch committing suicide when being run on high or turbo, or some other issues. My Tiny Monster has been replaced in its entirety many times, and my current unit is still quite flaky, but I've given up sending it in. One of the LEDs behind the switch lights only intermittently, and it fails to start or work properly in cold weather. My Maglite 3D on the other hand has never needed a repair and works whether it is hot or many degrees below freezing, and if I can forgo the compactness and brightness of the Tiny Monster, I'd grab the Maglite. I know the Maglite will ALWAYS work, and I can always find cells for it at any grocer's or drug store. I had an RMA issue on a Maglite before, and it was resolved in four days. Any RMA work on my Nitecore take minimum a month and usually it takes three months before I get to see my torch again. I had a terrible issue with Zebralight where the RMA on my SC600 took four months without any contact. The torch just quit working. I loved the light, but the issues with it and the customer service really did it for me.

Mag seems to want to create a dependable product that will always work no matter what happens to it while using off the shelf cells that the average consumer can just buy off the shelf anywhere. Have you tried breaking the Mag lenses? They are very thin. They scratch, but they are very difficult to break. Of course I replace the lenses in my Maglites with the glass one that they offer, but I would suppose that for the average user, the sheer unbreakability of the plastic lens has some value. The focusable reflector does work at the expense of a nice beam pattern. (who likes a black hole in the middle of their beam)? I wonder at the rational for the polymer clip, but those can be very tough and difficult to break if done properly.

That said, with the current advances in technology, the Mag torches are quite underwhelming. They don't offer the high performance and features that many here crave, and it's hard to justify. They are also not very compact. If possible, I think it would be nice to combine some of the features we crave with the reliability of a Maglite, but I would say that they need to get their act together.


----------



## groutboy_1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Sent Mag Tac to Maglite for repair on Friday...Should arrive by Monday...


----------



## groutboy_1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Update: Received my Mag Tac this Sunday/ Monday. Switch appears okay...Not listed a repair QC problem? They replaced my slightly scratched lens which was cool...All is working....Thank you Maglite...


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 11, 2014)

what about the rechargeable version, the price seems a bit high http://www.progear.net/eu/maglite-mag-tac-rechargeable-crowned.html


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 11, 2014)

I wasnt impressed either. I have both crenelated and non crenelated versions and was expecting a good bit more especially given the price I paid for them not long after they came out. I like the switch it is fine. I LOVE the tough thick metal bodies but cannot stand the cheesy and cheap plastic reflector and even cheesier and cheaper plain plastic lens. Also the screw off heads are plastic. Idk what kind of emitter M*g used but both lights put out a color beam starting to go into the purple spectrum a bit. The beam profiles were just okay. Both compared to my Fenix PD32's, 310 lumen and 340 lumen, just fall totally flat against the cheaper Fenix. The PD32's have beam profiles that I personally think of as near perfect. The 310 lumen version was brighter than the crenelated M*g and both PD's have excellent semi neutral tints and seem to even have more range than the M*gs.

I improved the M*gs a bit by changing out both cheap plastic lenses with glare coated(on both sides)glass lenses after which they both threw a slight but noticeably better beam but still not in PD32 league.

Ill pass on the new rechargeable version. It would be so easy for M*g to update the M*gtacs reflector to aluminum, used glare coated glass and change the heads from plastic to metal as well as using XML2s instead of whatever the cheap LED it is they use now. The design has SO much potential but just falls flat through its cheap touches.


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 16, 2014)

MAG-TAC Rechargeable will be shipping later this month, I've got a sample on the way. Here are some details...

Full Power - 543 Lumens @ 2.5 hr. runtime
Power Save - 112 Lumens @ 4 hr. 15 min. runtime


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 17, 2014)

​


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 17, 2014)

I cringe whenever this happens, because they're going to get so mad.


----------



## TDW1954 (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm a third shift Security Officer. I've been using my Mag-Tac daily now for close to two years and here's why I selected it and still love it.

1. It's made in the U.S.A.

2. It's a Mag Lite so you know it's going to work.

3. My previous experience with Mag Lite customer service when something goes bad couldn't have been better.

4. It uses common CR123 batteries.

5. It smooth to the touch and doesn't have sharp edges that would wear a hole in my pocket in daily use.

6. It has a great clip that won't slip off my belt. No holster needed. Though I carry it clipped to the top of my front pocket like you would a knife.

7. The switch is simple. I use my light a few seconds at a time. I don't have to cycle through multiple power settings and flashing or morse code modes (nobody has ever used in the history of the world) to get it back off.

8. I have only replaced the batteries once since I've had it. That was after about 9 months of use. I had some Chinese lights that seemed to drain their batteries when not turned on.

9. It's plenty bright and has a good pattern. I can light up the far edge of the parking lot or the warehouse and the area nearby at the same time. Not too spotty and not too floody so I don't need to fool with focus.

10. It's not expensive at around $50. I've had expensive lights that just seem to 'evaporate' somehow. And none of them were as good as this Mag-Tac for my purposes.

I guess each to their own. It's not a Mercedes but it's not a Pinto either. It's more like a Chevy pickup.


----------



## parnass (Sep 18, 2014)

TDW1954 said:


> I'm a third shift Security Officer. I've been using my Mag-Tac daily now for close to two years and here's why I selected it and still love it....



:welcome: Welcome to the forums, TDW1954.


----------



## matt4350 (Sep 18, 2014)

Danielsan said:


> what about the rechargeable version, the price seems a bit high http://www.progear.net/eu/maglite-mag-tac-rechargeable-crowned.html



Mein Gott! At 219 Euros this thing better make me a coffee at the end of the shift! I imagine it may be cheaper elsewhere?


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 18, 2014)

The rechargeable looks sweet. Slick recharging cradle, and very similar to orig incan magcharger with the two rings.


----------



## groutboy_1 (Sep 25, 2014)

CelticCross74 said:


> I wasnt impressed either. I have both crenelated and non crenelated versions and was expecting a good bit more especially given the price I paid for them not long after they came out. I like the switch it is fine. I LOVE the tough thick metal bodies but cannot stand the cheesy and cheap plastic reflector and even cheesier and cheaper plain plastic lens. Also the screw off heads are plastic. Idk what kind of emitter M*g used but both lights put out a color beam starting to go into the purple spectrum a bit. The beam profiles were just okay. Both compared to my Fenix PD32's, 310 lumen and 340 lumen, just fall totally flat against the cheaper Fenix. The PD32's have beam profiles that I personally think of as near perfect. The 310 lumen version was brighter than the crenelated M*g and both PD's have excellent semi neutral tints and seem to even have more range than the M*gs.
> 
> I improved the M*gs a bit by changing out both cheap plastic lenses with glare coated(on both sides)glass lenses after which they both threw a slight but noticeably better beam but still not in PD32 league.
> 
> Ill pass on the new rechargeable version. It would be so easy for M*g to update the M*gtacs reflector to aluminum, used glare coated glass and change the heads from plastic to metal as well as using XML2s instead of whatever the cheap LED it is they use now. The design has SO much potential but just falls flat through its cheap touches.


"Crenelated Bezels were Plastic?" Appears to be strong aluminum to me! I wouldn't want to get smacked in the melon with it!!!!


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 26, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> ​



I've been waiting for this light for a long, long time. 

I would like to know what size LiFePO4 cell is in there. I would also like to know what regulation, if any, it has. At 3.2v nominal, even with the greater efficiency of modern LEDs, I don't know how long regulation would last. However, I may still try one out for the supreme convenience. 

_If_ it has decent regulation and _if_ it meets lumen claims (I am assuming XM-L2), then the only remaining question for me is whether an emitter swap would be possible. If so, this could become my new compact hiking light, once it's been neutralized. 

I would still carry an 18650 platform light as a backup, but most of my evening walks are well within the four hours of the 112 lumen mode,and if the beam is decent, 112 well-shaped lumens could be enough.

The convenience alone would be worth it.


----------



## groutboy_1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Sounds cool...I wait for the reviews...


----------



## BattleBrat (Mar 18, 2020)

groutboy_1 said:


> Sounds cool...I wait for the reviews...


The Magtac is honestly my favorite light and I’ve been using em for years, maybe I should write a review.


----------



## lumen aeternum (Mar 24, 2020)

I like mine. Good beam for the purpose, nice size for a monkey grip. But too heavy, I only want to carry it in a winter coat pocket. Plastic & a lighter battery even if less runtime would improve it. The plastic clip is terrible, the attachment nut breaks or strips.


----------



## BattleBrat (Mar 24, 2020)

lumen aeternum said:


> I like mine. Good beam for the purpose, nice size for a monkey grip. But too heavy, I only want to carry it in a winter coat pocket. Plastic & a lighter battery even if less runtime would improve it. The plastic clip is terrible, the attachment nut breaks or strips.


 I use holsters for mine, not a big clip guy for larger lights.


----------

